# 1988 Maxima..."issues"



## Marty86 (Jul 3, 2006)

This is slightly a long story...so here is the cliff notes version:

My girlfriend has a 88 Maxima, that was making a "loud noise" that I actually never heard, so her dad removed the engine to tear it down to repair it. I helped, and after rebuilding the engine, we didn't find anything, save for massive carbon buildup in the front cylinder head. We had it machined (the heads, and the block cleaned). Now its back in the car, and for the most part reassembled. I live in texas, so since its in his shop and she has another vehicle of her dads she drives, we aren't in a hurry to finish it.

So what my question is, before it was making this sound, she was getting terrible gas mileage, and it was sounding like it wasn't going into overdrive when she was on the highway. We've emptied the tranny and torque converter and will refill them when we prepare to start the engine. My question is, could it be just fluid? Also, I replaced the master cylinder in it, but it seems to be still leaking. Could that be the booster, or the master cylinder itself?

I'd appreciate any help you can provide!


----------



## Marty86 (Jul 3, 2006)

No thoughts or ideas?


----------

